# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Girl castrates attacker

## Coolwalker

Islam is a cowardly religion without honor that advances itself by exploiting the weak, be they individuals or entire peoples. Muslims only attack when they think their target is unable to protect itself. They dont expect non-Muslims to fight back, and when they do, they often are completely taken by surprise and lose, as was the case with this 17-year-old Indian girl, who wrestled the knife away from a Muslim man trying to rape her and used it to castrate him:


A 17-year-old Dalit girl bobbitised a man who allegedly attempted to rape her at knifepoint, police said today.
The incident took place last evening when the girl had gone to relieve herself at a jungle in Incholi area here, a police spokesperson said.
The girl snatched the knife from the accused Raees (23) when he attempted to force himself on her, and attacked his private parts with it.
Villagers arrived at the spot after hearing his cries and admitted him to a hospital, where his condition is stated to be serious.
Police said they have registered a case against the man after a complaint by the girl. (source)


Now this story happened last month, but it bears repeating because it is an example of how to deal with Islamic violence in light of the Catholic Church massacre in France, where Muslim terrorists ritually slaughtered a Catholic priest as he was saying mass. Since the Western world has been so utterly destroyed by heresy, apostasy, and bad ideas, sometimes it is good to take a look at how other cultures handle themselves in similar situations.


What are the lessons for Christians when attacked by Muslims? Never submit or give up.  Press forward when under attack. Never back down in the face of death. Fight like your life depends on it, and if necessary, fight to the death.


With the way things are going in Europe and America, who knows? Maybe you will find yourself in a similar situation- and, knowing the nature of Islam, they will stand and fight and never submit.

Muslim Man Attacks Indian Teen Girl And Tries To Rape Her At Knifepoint, She Wrestles The Knife Away And Castrates Him  Sons of Liberty Media

----------

FirstGenCanadian (07-28-2016),Hairball (07-28-2016),Jehoshaphat (07-28-2016),Kodiak (07-28-2016),Madison (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-28-2016),Quark (07-28-2016),Rutabaga (07-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

His cobra will never dance again when charmed.

----------

Coolwalker (07-28-2016),Daily Bread (07-29-2016),FirstGenCanadian (07-28-2016),Kodiak (07-28-2016),Madison (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-28-2016)

----------


## Quark

Good for her! Power to Women!!!!!

----------

Coolwalker (07-28-2016),FirstGenCanadian (07-28-2016),Madison (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-28-2016)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Some time back I remember reading that the best way to take out a soldier that is all armored up was to shot him in the groin, and it give the rest of his team something to think about.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (07-28-2016),Madison (07-28-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Ah ha!  How to properly behead Rape-fugees..

I love it!

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2016),Madison (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016),Sled Dog (07-29-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ah ha!  How to properly behead Rape-fugees..
> 
> I love it!


You need to think about becoming an American, move from Sarnia and head south past Detroit for sure until you hit God's Country. Buy your guns at the local pawn shop for starters.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You need to think about becoming an American, move from Sarnia and head south past Detroit for sure until you hit God's Country. Buy your guns at the local pawn shop for starters.


I will, when I can support myself in the USA, provided that it still is the USA.

----------


## Hairball

Saav: I thought veterinarians only did that.

Pook: See? I TOLD you to shut up and help me find my boxcutter!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I will, when I can support myself in the USA, provided that it still is the USA.


You can hook up with the Marines. Or you can hook up with your friends here. We would love to help you. But if Hilliary is in, I will move to Sarnia.

----------


## Hairball

And we complain about equal pay for equal work here?

Wow.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

Now that rape seems to be out of his arsenal of terrorism, he will need to move on to suicide murderer

----------


## Madison

> Good for her! Power to Women!!!!!


Sound like US  ..DONALD TRUMP WOMEN! Women with guts!

----------

Kodiak (07-28-2016),Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Islam is a cowardly religion without honor that advances itself by exploiting the weak, be they individuals or entire peoples. Muslims only attack when they think their target is unable to protect itself. They dont expect non-Muslims to fight back, and when they do, they often are completely taken by surprise and lose, as was the case with this 17-year-old Indian girl, who wrestled the knife away from a Muslim man trying to rape her and used it to castrate him:
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old Dalit girl bobbitised a man who allegedly attempted to rape her at knifepoint, police said today.
> The incident took place last evening when the girl had gone to relieve herself at a jungle in Incholi area here, a police spokesperson said.
> The girl snatched the knife from the accused Raees (23) when he attempted to force himself on her, and attacked his private parts with it.
> Villagers arrived at the spot after hearing his cries and admitted him to a hospital, where his condition is stated to be serious.
> Police said they have registered a case against the man after a complaint by the girl. (source)
> 
> ...


they are going to kill her anyway..... the will charge her with adult....  

the rapist of course will walk away.... im glad she took his balls...and hopefully disabled his dick for life.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You can hook up with the Marines. Or you can hook up with your friends here. We would love to help you. But if Hilliary is in, I will move to Sarnia.


I wanted to be a Marine when I was younger.  I got laughed at by the educational system, here in Canada.  
Besides, don't you have to be an American to be in the Marines?  Plus, I am too old, now...

Sarnia?  I don' know much about Sarnia.  Went there a few times.  Only to get to the border.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I wanted to be a Marine when I was younger.  I got laughed at by the educational system, here in Canada.  
> Besides, don't you have to be an American to be in the Marines?  Plus, I am too old, now...
> 
> Sarnia?  I don' know much about Sarnia.  Went there a few times.  Only to get to the border.


Yes, older as I also. I am sure that our Armed Forces take those willing to become upstanding citizens before they are actually 100% citizens. Marines may be a different story though. Perhaps someone here knows the standards for recruitment . . .

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Now that rape seems to be out of his arsenal of terrorism, he will need to move on to suicide murderer


If he survives the two surgical procedures he just went through.  It's a wonder he didn't bleed out while waiting for the ambulance.

----------


## Madison

She should have slash his balls and dick at the same time then slash his neck

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Some time back I remember reading that the best way to take out a soldier that is all armored up was to shot him in the groin, and it give the rest of his team something to think about.


Owww! That's gotta rank up there with a kidney stone. A cold shower will never be the same.....

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> She should have slash his balls and dick at the same time then slash his neck


You must've been a fun date!

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> If he survives the two surgical procedures he just went through.  It's a wonder he didn't bleed out while waiting for the ambulance.


They should charge whoever called him the ambulance with Obstructing Justice.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-29-2016)

----------

